# I Shoulda Got Travel Insurance



## Kauai Kid (Sep 8, 2014)

We should have been in the cool north woods of Minnesota this week and up along Lake Superior next week.

But, here I sit in Hotter n H Texas fighting a viral lung infection for the last 15 days that has just about worn me down to the nub.

Definitely will get something for our Dec trip to Kauai.

Going to review everything in the sticky about travel insurance once the brain starts working better.


Sterling


----------



## csxjohn (Sep 8, 2014)

Kauai Kid said:


> We should have been in the cool north woods of Minnesota this week and up along Lake Superior next week.
> 
> But, here I sit in Hotter n H Texas fighting a viral lung infection for the last 15 days that has just about worn me down to the nub.
> 
> ...



Hope you're feeling better soon.  

Let us have a condensed version once you get it all sorted out.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 8, 2014)

We buy the yearly Vacation Guard Timeshare Travel Insurance:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=47


----------



## csxjohn (Sep 8, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> We buy the yearly Vacation Guard Timeshare Travel Insurance:
> 
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=47



That's a very good article, thanks for posting it.  I'm sure Sterling will find it helpful when he's feeling better too.


----------



## WinniWoman (Sep 8, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> We buy the yearly Vacation Guard Timeshare Travel Insurance:
> 
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=47



Yes, if this is your own timeshare or exchange, Vacation Guard is the way to go. You buy for one rate for the year and it covers all your timeshares and exchanges and all the travelers with you..

For vacation rentals- including timeshare ones- we use CSA.


----------



## MuranoJo (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm interested in Vacation Guard, but don't see a lot of detail on what/what's not covered.  For instance, I see nothing about maintenance fees or exchange fees being covered, etc.  I did see the page where there's a side-by-side comparison of the products they offer and it includes a timeshare version.

I'd just like to see more detail (esp. re. medical evacuation, exclusions, etc.).

Any site directions appreciated, as I'm sure I have just missed it on their site.

Thanks!


----------



## WinniWoman (Sep 9, 2014)

It's called Timeshare Plus from Vacation Guard. Here is the flyer.

https://www.vacationguard.com/Static/VacationGuard_TimesharePlus_Flyer_Overview.pdf



Frequently Asked Questions
1. How is the VacationGuard® Timeshare Plus Plan different?

VacationGuard created Timeshare Plus travel protection which is a plan designed to cover the real needs of timeshare and vacation owners. We customized the travel protection plan to cover maintenance dues, and exchange fees, plus much more, all in one easy plan.
2. Does this plan cover for multiple timeshare trips taken in one year?

Yes. Save yourself both money, and time! You no longer have to purchase coverage for each timeshare trip! Provided you own less than 90 days of time, VacationGuard extends coverage for your use-year. Get much more while paying, less!
3. If I take a 3 day trip now, and a 4 day trip later using my timeshare ownership, this plan still works?

Yes. We base our plans on the annual expected use of owners, while addressing the flexibility in timeshare vacation ownership. So long as you are using your annual insured timeshare ownership, meaning the use-year you insured with us for that trip, our plan protects you. To address owners taking multiple trips in an insured use-year, there are maximum plan benefit limits, but we do not limit the number of trips you may take in a given year.
4. Suppose I buy more timeshare ownership during the year while this plan is in force. Am I covered for that time?

We support the notion of more vacation. In this case, say that you moved from 10 days to 20 days of ownership. You do not have to do anything different and, so long as you traveled within the term of the plan you bought, you would remain covered because you still own less than our maximum time allows.
5. Suppose I own with 2 different timeshare companies. Are my dues, and my trips using those dues with each Developer, covered by this one plan?

As long as you are using your annual timeshare ownership for that trip and you covered that use-year with us in a protection plan, we extend coverage across your timeshare ownership, even if you own with more than one company.
6. Do you reimburse my “points” in a claim?

No. We do not replace your “points”, because we don't own or hold inventory. VacationGuard is travel protection, so we can reimburse your proportional dollar loss of maintenance fees and club dues in a covered claim, aside from other tangible protections inherent in travel protection.
7. How do I process my renewal?

Quickly and online. VacationGuard is about protecting your vacations with both ease and affordability, while giving you control of the process. Just buy VacationGuard® for the ownership use-year you wish to protect.
8. If I'm driving to my trip, are there benefits to help?

Yes. Uniquely, we built benefits for the drive-to market as well. If you get in an accident or the roads are closed preventing your passage, the protection plan will reimburse you for the unused portion of the trip you missed and additional transportation to get caught up. Trip Delay benefits, may also provide you reimbursement for food and lodging benefits until you are able to continue.
9. Should I upgrade the protection plan if I bought airfare, used frequent flier points or booked non-refundable excursions for my trip?

No. VacationGuard saves you money by eliminating upgrade fees. If you have a covered loss, we include a sub-limit towards airfare and other pre-paid, non-refundable expenses booked as a part of your timeshare trip, including fees to re-deposit your frequent flier awards.
10. What about “Bonus time”, “Getaways”, and other low-cost trips I get offered as a member?

This plan applies only to trips where your annual Timeshare usage by points or dues is allocated and used for that trip during the use-year you insured. Discount trips that you can access via your membership, yet pay extra for beyond annual dues, are not covered under our Timeshare Plus plan. You can affordably cover these discount trips and getaways under our Leisure Plan. Click here to Get a Quote.
11. Does the protection plan cover me if I Exchange outside my home resort, even for a Cruise?

Yes. The Timeshare Plus plan follows you in an Exchange, worldwide, including cruising. We even include a sub-limit towards cruise upgrade fees you may have incurred to secure the exchange, saving you from having to buy other cruise protection.
12. Can I cancel the plan after I buy?

To give complete peace of mind, you can cancel for this protection up to 21 days after you have purchased the plan for a full refund provided you haven't traveled on a Timeshare Trip or incurred a loss.

Still have questions? Just call our VacationGuard service team at: 866-314-9480, or email: Service@VacationGuard.com
Get a Quote
Get comprehensive coverage and compare travel protection plans now!

Learn & Compare
Offer an Opinion
We want to know what you think. Your experience and opinions are important to us. Offer your feedback online in just seconds by clicking below.

Offer an Opinion


----------



## csxjohn (Sep 9, 2014)

MuranoJo said:


> I'm interested in Vacation Guard, but don't see a lot of detail on what/what's not covered.  For instance, I see nothing about maintenance fees or exchange fees being covered, etc.  I did see the page where there's a side-by-side comparison of the products they offer and it includes a timeshare version.
> 
> I'd just like to see more detail (esp. re. medical evacuation, exclusions, etc.).
> 
> ...



I had the same problem while looking over their site.

I can't really find under what conditions I can cancel my trip and be covered.  In other words if we're getting ready to leave and one of the grand kids or any of us adults get ill and can't travel, is that covered if we don't go.

I've read the Q&As but is it written anywhere exactly which problems encountered are covered and which are not?


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 9, 2014)

Looks to me like all it covers is your MF if you are unable to use your TS week or it's exchange. Period. No coverage for traveling expense, no evacuation, no repatriation no medical coverage or assistance. It is timeshare insurance, not travel insurance.

No thanks.

Jim


----------



## scootr5 (Sep 9, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> Looks to me like all it covers is your MF if you are unable to use your TS week or it's exchange. Period. No coverage for traveling expense, no evacuation, no repatriation no medical coverage or assistance. It is timeshare insurance, not travel insurance.
> 
> No thanks.
> 
> Jim



I'm not sure I read the coverages the same way you do. The Timeshare Plus on their website (and the brochure that mpumilia linked) shows coverage for all of those things.


----------



## GrayFal (Sep 9, 2014)

scootr5 said:


> I'm not sure I read the coverages the same way you do. The Timeshare Plus on their website (and the brochure that mpumilia linked) shows coverage for all of those things.


Scott is correct…covers ALL those things and more.

https://www.vacationguard.com/static/SVTP-0812_0201_00000.pdf


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 9, 2014)

I stand corrected. After looking over the overview brochure, it appears that for timeshare vacations, many of the my perceived omissions are indeed covered. It has value for timeshare owners for sure. ((well, if you have a claim- like all insurance) It dosen't seem to cover 'regular' travel- RV, cruise (not TS exchange cruise), drive-to non TS vacation and the like. 

Like any insurance, if you see value there, buy it.

Jim


----------



## csxjohn (Sep 9, 2014)

This answers my question, thanks GrayFal

"Trip Cancellation and Interruption Covered Reasons
Coverage is provided for the following unforeseeable events or their consequences which occur while coverage is in effect under this Policy if there is a change in plans by you, a Family Member traveling with you, or Traveling Companion:
1. Sickness, Injury or death of you, your Family Member, Traveling Companion, or Business Partner. The Sickness must commence while coverage is in effect and within 30 days of your Covered Trip, require the examination of a Physician, in person, at the time of Trip Cancellation or Trip Interruption and, in the written opinion of the treating Physician, be so disabling as to prevent you from taking or continuing your Covered Trip"


----------



## presley (Sep 9, 2014)

I feel for you!  My husband recently came down with very bloody loose stools a week before we were going on a cruise.  Thank God I already purchased the insurance, thinking if we had to cancel it would be because of me and my diverticulitis I had earlier this year.  We are still in the waiting process, but it should be covered and the money I get back will cover all the medical tests that he is getting now.  We should be even steven at the end of all of this.

Now, I will never plan a cruise in advance again and I will buy travel insurance whenever we go anywhere.


----------



## WinniWoman (Sep 9, 2014)

I believe you also have a 20 day (?) look at period and if you change your mind about the policy you can cancel it for a full refund. When you purchase the policy they send you the entire policy with all the dirty little details for your late night reading.


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 9, 2014)

The part that makes me wonder is the "pre-existing condition" clause on the travel insurance policies.  If I have a heart condition for years, then I have a heart attack and could not travel, does that it mean that the policy won't cover my cancellation?


----------



## WinniWoman (Sep 9, 2014)

sptung said:


> The part that makes me wonder is the "pre-existing condition" clause on the travel insurance policies.  If I have a heart condition for years, then I have a heart attack and could not travel, does that it mean that the policy won't cover my cancellation?



I would think so. You can always call them and inquire.


----------



## csxjohn (Sep 9, 2014)

The link in post 11 covers this in detail.  It will take some reading to understand.


----------



## MuranoJo (Sep 10, 2014)

csxjohn said:


> This answers my question, thanks GrayFal
> 
> "Trip Cancellation and Interruption Covered Reasons
> Coverage is provided for the following unforeseeable events or their consequences which occur while coverage is in effect under this Policy if there is a change in plans by you, a Family Member traveling with you, or Traveling Companion:
> 1. Sickness, Injury or death of you, your Family Member, Traveling Companion, or Business Partner. The Sickness must commence while coverage is in effect and within 30 days of your Covered Trip, require the examination of a Physician, in person, at the time of Trip Cancellation or Trip Interruption and, in the written opinion of the treating Physician, be so disabling as to prevent you from taking or continuing your Covered Trip"



Also answered my questions.  Thanks for sending along the details, GrayFal.  Not sure why I missed this on their website.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Sep 10, 2014)

Well today I'm running on six of eight cylinders.  Thanks for the kind thoughts.

The plan in full is at http://www.vacationguaurd.com/documentation/TimesharePlus/sb


Impressive coverage on first read.  Will check on cost next.


Sterling


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 10, 2014)

Kauai Kid said:


> Well today I'm running on six of eight cylinders.  Thanks for the kind thoughts.
> 
> The plan in full is at http://www.vacationguard.com/documentation/TimesharePlus/sb
> 
> ...



It's basically $100 per year unless, you really own a LOT of timeshares.

You have a typo in your link, but I corrected it above.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Sep 10, 2014)

We own three weeks on Kauai and three weeks on Maui and the TimeShare Plus Protection Plan cost $151+$8 processing fee on line for one years' coverage.  

Must be inflation but for all that coverage it looks like a good value.

Hope I never have to use it but I'll sleep better now that we are covered.

Sterling


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Sep 10, 2014)

It does seem like a good deal, i have a lot of uncertainty in my travels right now due to the health of my parents.  Almost canceled our short trip to Carlsbad last week,  I will definitely look at getting this for next year..


----------



## artringwald (Sep 10, 2014)

We've traveled many times over the years, and until recently never bought insurance and never needed until this year. Our dog got very sick and we had to cancel our trip. Fortunately we were booked on Southwest, and they gave us full credit toward a future flight. Unfortunately, the rental car was booked through Priceline and we couldn't get any credit for the $235 rental car charge.

Insurance wouldn't have helped us because it doesn't cover pets. The dog got better and we were able to make the trip a couple months later.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Sep 15, 2014)

Has anyone purchased their VacationGuard insurance though Hilton Grand Vacations?

I noticed they were promoting it on HGVC owners portal.  They will send you a link to sign-up for 410 club points..  It doesn't really say, but I am assuming the 410 club points covers the cost of the insurance, and their is no additional cash required..  I am curious if HGVC adds any value to this, or just provides a way to pay without using any cash?


----------



## Ironwood (Sep 20, 2014)

Much of insurance coverage is all about taking your money then identifying the fine print to refuse payout or compensation.


----------



## Lglen119 (Oct 30, 2014)

*Timeshare Plus Link for VacationGuard*

I still buy the VacationGuard plan for my timeshare use.  They directed me to where I can see the full plan, for exclusions and coverages off that flyer, which can be found at:   www.VacationGuard.com/documentation/timeshareplus/sb


----------



## myoakley (Oct 31, 2014)

sptung said:


> The part that makes me wonder is the "pre-existing condition" clause on the travel insurance policies.  If I have a heart condition for years, then I have a heart attack and could not travel, does that it mean that the policy won't cover my cancellation?



Has anyone found a definite answer to this question?  (My computer is not letting me open the  Vacationguard link.)  My husband has had cancer surgery and is in remission.  However, there is always the chance of recurrence, and he needs to have a CT-scan every 3 mos.  I have my timeshare deposited with Interval, but am afraid to accept a trade at 6 mos. out, since we don't know what the future may hold.  Can you advise me whether I should go with Vacationguard  or the E-plus which Interval offers?  I am grateful for any advice.  Thank you.


----------



## LisaRex (Oct 31, 2014)

> This plan applies only to trips where your annual Timeshare usage by points or dues is allocated and used for that trip during the use-year you insured



I've read this a couple of times and still have no idea if a banked week (banked in 2013 and used in 2015) is covered.


----------



## willowglener (Nov 15, 2014)

Lisa, I can't figure out the banked weeks either.
And Denise mentioned it's $100/yr, and Kauai Kid has $151. Both are different than the $199 on the website too. What is the annual premium?


----------

